

Ask HN: I am confused about ReactJS Native - yuashizuki

I understand that ReacJS works natively and that there is no DOM.  But isn&#x27;t it just that. A web view builds views from the html file, but react js builds it with native function calls and its own renderer. After all the over head of javascript still exists.<p>&gt;&gt; ReactJS native just replaces the DOM rendering part of webview with something else of its own.
======
evv
React Native does not use a webview.

The overhead comes from a slow DOM and other browser cruft like over-
complicated CSS. We've found that Javascript itself is actually quite fast.

We are no longer constrained by browser APIs. For example, we can access
native device features, and we can also integrate other native components into
React Native apps.

------
yuashizuki
Basicaly its nothing but a new webview, offcourse with privilage api access.

